# [ROOT] Pantech Burst + Leaked Firmware



## jcase

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
update:
attn1 has provided a working recovery http://tau.shadowchild.nl/files/cwm-5.0.2.7-presto.img.zip to install it use fastboot
"fastboot flash recovery cwm-5.0.2.7-presto.img" adb works while in recovery, just not in windows.

Original announcement + instructions:[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/04/09/pantech-burst-rooted-and-the-process-is-stupid-easy/

This is an at your own risk kind of thing.

Pantech Burst (aka Presto) Root
By Attn1, IOMonster (thecubed) and jcase

Special thanks to designgears, Rootzwiki and the testers.

This phone came with multiple hurdles, which resulted in two different root methods. The original required wiping the device, so we widthheld it for a few days as we knew this could come once we figured out the weird boot images. IOMonster stepped up, noted the needed for padding and odd ramdisk load address. Now we have a no wipe, simple and safe root for you.

*Root Boot Image*: (use fastboot boot prestoroot.img not fastboot flash)[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
http://goo.im/devs/jcase/prestoroot.img

adb reboot bootloader
... wait for fastboot screen to show on phone
fastboot boot prestoroot.img
... wait for android to fully boot
adb reboot
.... Install Superuser app off the market.

Now for the leaked firmware, this was used in the original root method but is no longer needed, but might be worth playing with. It does wipe your device and will unroot it. This firmware may break things, I do not recommend flashing it at this time.

Provided by Rootzwiki & its super duper secret connection. To flash follow the instructions in the .doc file

ro.build.display.id=GRJ90
ro.build.version.incremental=eng.P13684.20120301.035104
ro.build.version.sdk=10
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=2.3.5
ro.build.date=Thu Mar 1 03:51:28 KST 2012
ro.build.date.utc=1330541488

*Leak Firmware*:[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
http://goo.im/devs/jcase/14_P9070_FFW_SW_with_ins.zip[/background]


----------



## cdudeman

Awesome work guys!


----------



## blandy

Any chance this might work with the Pantech Element tablet that AT&T has been bundling with the Burst?


----------



## jcase

blandy said:


> Any chance this might work with the Pantech Element tablet that AT&T has been bundling with the Burst?


I'm willing to work with people who have the element, just need someeone to get ahold of me and give me remote access.


----------



## roman220

jcase said:


> I'm willing to work with people who have the element, just need someeone to get ahold of me and give me remote access.


I have element and could give remote access and help. Contact me (contact details in PM)
I already tried all known exploits without success, I think only way is exploiting att update system.

UPD: app from burst image works with element bootloader and founds a p4100. We need an image )


----------



## attn1

roman220 said:


> I have element and could give remote access and help. Contact me (contact details in PM)
> I already tried all known exploits without success, I think only way is exploiting att update system.
> 
> UPD: app from burst image works with element bootloader and founds a p4100. We need an image )


stop in the following IRC channel: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#burstroot

I might be able to get this done for you.


----------



## hect510

Thank you, i signed up to this fourm to thank you,







but i find everything on here intresting
& quick question how long does it take to load up because i have been waiting half a hour alread (i think i messed up loading the image







) regardless thanks for helping bring the long awaited root


----------



## attn1

The kernel source builds just fine. I'll be looking at some changes before long. As far as custom ROMS go, how does CM9 sound? I scored another Burst new in box (stilll sealed) today for dirt cheap. jznomoney has said he'd like to work on CM9 for it, but right now can't spend money on another phone. This leaves me with an extra Burst. I am not giving it away.

The goal has been reached, and jznomoney has his Burst.


----------



## greasyspoon

ATT just pushed that new firmware to my burst. It is still rooted. Any idea what changes it made? The firmware told me nothing.


----------



## KSava

hect510 said:


> Thank you, i signed up to this fourm to thank you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i find everything on here intresting
> & quick question how long does it take to load up because i have been waiting half a hour alread (i think i messed up loading the image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) regardless thanks for helping bring the long awaited root


Thanks to the original poster as well!

And -- I also have the same issue. It is just hanging on <waiting for device>. I do have USB Debugging on. What I do is plug in my phone via USB to my computer, and then follow:

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]adb reboot bootloader[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]... wait for fastboot screen to show on phone[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]fastboot boot prestoroot.img[/background]

Any suggestions? I'm pretty sure my drivers are okay.


----------



## davepmer

Not really, I tried fastboot devices on mine first, but had no delay at all when I tried fastboot boot prestoroot.img Ah do you have prestoroot.img in the same folder as fastboot???

Also small question or rather a want, would there be anyway to switch the memory so that the external sd card is called sd card??? I would not mind the internal one being something like internal_sd but having the external sd card being called external_sd is a pain in the behind


----------



## davepmer

Do you have prestoroot.img in the same folder as fastboot? I had no delay at all when I tried it.

Also have a question or rather a want. Anyway that the burst could be modified so that the external sd card is actually called /mnt/sdcard instead of /mnt/sdcard/external_sd??? I would not mind the internal sd being called /mnt/sdcard/internal_sd but, for the external sd card to be /mnt/sdcard/external_sd is a pain in the behind.


----------



## davepmer

better still make the internal sd card be /data


----------



## tangbunna

jcase said:


> update:
> attn1 has provided a working recovery http://tau.shadowchi...-presto.img.zip to install it use fastboot
> "fastboot flash recovery cwm-5.0.2.7-presto.img" adb works while in recovery, just not in windows.
> 
> Original announcement + instructions:
> http://www.androidpo...is-stupid-easy/
> 
> This is an at your own risk kind of thing.
> 
> Pantech Burst (aka Presto) Root
> By Attn1, IOMonster (thecubed) and jcase
> 
> Special thanks to designgears, Rootzwiki and the testers.
> 
> This phone came with multiple hurdles, which resulted in two different root methods. The original required wiping the device, so we widthheld it for a few days as we knew this could come once we figured out the weird boot images. IOMonster stepped up, noted the needed for padding and odd ramdisk load address. Now we have a no wipe, simple and safe root for you.
> 
> *Root Boot Image*: (use fastboot boot prestoroot.img not fastboot flash)
> http://goo.im/devs/j.../prestoroot.img
> 
> adb reboot bootloader
> ... wait for fastboot screen to show on phone
> fastboot boot prestoroot.img
> ... wait for android to fully boot
> adb reboot
> .... Install Superuser app off the market.
> 
> Now for the leaked firmware, this was used in the original root method but is no longer needed, but might be worth playing with. It does wipe your device and will unroot it. This firmware may break things, I do not recommend flashing it at this time.
> 
> Provided by Rootzwiki & its super duper secret connection. To flash follow the instructions in the .doc file
> 
> ro.build.display.id=GRJ90
> ro.build.version.incremental=eng.P13684.20120301.035104
> ro.build.version.sdk=10
> ro.build.version.codename=REL
> ro.build.version.release=2.3.5
> ro.build.date=Thu Mar 1 03:51:28 KST 2012
> ro.build.date.utc=1330541488
> 
> *Leak Firmware*:
> http://goo.im/devs/j...SW_with_ins.zip


Hi, any one tried to update with the leaked firmware for Pantech Burst P9070 ? My Pantech Burst currently came with original 2.3.5 is very buggy.
Currently I live with problems like : Charging problem, Battery drain fast, always disconnect from 3G data network, ......

Please let me know if the leaked firmware will help getting better or delivering another problems ?


----------



## iHelper

I followed the directions to a T and nothing is happening. It's stuck at the waiting for device part and I did put the prestoroot.img in the same folder as fastboot. Any ideas?


----------



## s3v3red

tangbunna said:


> Hi, any one tried to update with the leaked firmware for Pantech Burst P9070 ? My Pantech Burst currently came with original 2.3.5 is very buggy.
> Currently I live with problems like : Charging problem, Battery drain fast, always disconnect from 3G data network, ......
> 
> Please let me know if the leaked firmware will help getting better or delivering another problems ?


I was considering trying it... I installed the beats audio +root drivers and they have severely hindered my phone, nearly bricked it. I have saved it twice and I am looking for a way to restore the phone to a REAL factory setting. No root, nothing.... it sounds like the firmware could, but it also sounds like the firmware could also brick the phone....


----------



## s3v3red

With CWM, someone could release a nice clean copy of a backup of a freshly rooted phone.... I think that would help us restore our phones to a rooted state that would let us fix our phones that these apps screwed up. (system.ext4.rar)


----------



## s3v3red

Why does CWM restore try and backup to External SD card? Even with my card being empty, it doesnt have sufficient space...


----------



## chrisjcuhniewicz

Hey, is there any way somebody can provide me with an alternate link to download [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]prestoroot.img? [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I've checked EVERYWHERE, and every link is dead. 
Or can anybody email it to me?[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]My email is [email protected][/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Anything would be greatly appreciated!!![/background]


----------



## refthemc

chrisjcuhniewicz said:


> Hey, is there any way somebody can provide me with an alternate link to download [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]prestoroot.img? [/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I've checked EVERYWHERE, and every link is dead.
> Or can anybody email it to me?[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]My email is [email protected][/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Anything would be greatly appreciated!!![/background]


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28602780&postcount=3


----------



## erreertt

i really want to root my pantech burst ive been researching for ever and reading hundreds of people it messed up on and crashed their phone then i found this forum and i see you guys have found a way without clearing everying but when i click the file it goes to a page and says the file is not found wondering if i could get an updated instruction and link list im still at the old 2.1 or whatever i havnt upgraded to ics basically im still at only downloaded the pantech pc suite and im stuck







if someone could help me out i would greatly apreaciate it this is my first andriod and im stuck


----------



## Ph0t0n

jcase - Do you think you could get a root working for the Pantech Marauder (ADR910L) if it's similar enough to the burst? I could send you a free one or give you remote access.


----------



## Ph0t0n

Pantech Marauder Jellybean rooted!!

Short story... use SRS Root!

Long story...

My Pantech Marauder (ADR910L) is running android version 4.1.2 (jellybean).

0) go to http://www.srsroot.com/ and get SRS root.

1) run srsroot-setup.exe
2) follow directions on info (enable usb debugging, allow unknown sources)
3) install drivers for the phone. i used the verizonwireless software upgrade assistant - it downloaded and update all the drivers automatically.
4) click the "Root Device (Smart Root)" button
5) it will install something on your phone. when it prompts, on your phone choose "Gandalf".
6) wait for a while, it should say success on the phone.
7) go back to SRS root and click OK when it's done. it will uninstall the app it had added.
8) reboot the phone

Your phone is now rooted! I think the phone still has a locked bootloader, but even if it didn't, there really aren't any roms for the Marauder anyway.

You can install an app like "RootAppDelete" and uninstall all that useless bloatware!

P.S. This is the stuff I removed:

amazon kindle v3.8.2.4
amex serve v2.3.0.1
backup assistant plus v1.0
backup assistant plus contacts v1.0.42
black hole v1.0
bubbles v1.0
help v1.0
let's golf 3 v1.1.4
mylocationsender v1.0
newbayservice v1.3.57
plants vs zombies v2.2.2
verizon tones v4.1.4
verizon navigator v9.0.1.111


----------

